# Upto 55% off Festool



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

From our Friends at Waxamomo

Everything Festool related has been heavily discounted :devil:

We are just having a little clear out and you lovely lot benefit :thumb:

Upto 55% knocked off some prices and that's before you use one of our lovely discount codes 

Be quick as I don't think the stuff will hang round long.

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-catshow/festool.html


----------

